# Paradise Camping, Zante



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone any info on Paradise Camping, Alikes, Zakynthos please?
Denise, bless her has planned it for us next June. Looks really good, bar, pool, close to the beach, etc.
If anyone has stayed there, would be good to hear from you.
Thanks
Rex


----------



## piloteR390 (Oct 7, 2010)

hi cant tell you much about the actual site as ive never stayed there, however i have driven past it whilst exploring that area and the area is wonderful lots of olive groves beautiful countryside some nice restaurant's close by, and not far from the beach, have a great time, 

simon


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you look <Here> this is their site and you should get an idea about what it is like.

We stayed there about 4/5 years ago and it was fantastic.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

we are looking at that site too for august. we are just a little concerned about all the olive trees as we have a rather large euramobil and most of the pics on the website show tents!!
be interesting to hear from anyone who has stayed there
hannah


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Pardise Camping,Alykanas*

Thanks everyone,I also have my doubts about headroom,however,we have booked our Ancona ferry and expe t to arrive Tues 14 th June. We will be joined by our freinds who are flying and staying in the apartmets on a package deal. If you are in the area,please join us
Best wishes
Rex n Denise


----------

